# Azra Naheed Medical College



## fatimah1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Aoa guys I gave mdcat 2017 and I didn't score much can any one can tell me that can I get admission in mbbs in azra naheed medical college and what is there criteria. I got 728 marks in fsc and 770 in matric


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Fatima ! Azra naheed takes everyone. It's just a matter of donations. If you can give donation, they won't reject you. My friend who had got too low marks in fsc, mcat and matric got in by paying a donation of 30 lac. Moreover people are saying that they give degree of superior university so it's not a better choice but I still doubt


----------



## fatimah1 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Private Medical College*

30 lakh donation :woot: It's too much I can't give that much donation. Are you sure about that? I am so doomed u


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Look he had too low marks. Yours would be low. I know some other medical colleges which may take like 22 lac(sahara medical college)


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

How about we stop promoting corruption on these forums. Because donations for admission is nothing less than just that.


----------



## Zareena_jan (May 21, 2017)

So true ! I am also fed up of seeing people discussing about donations! Lets not even call it donation! Its BRIBERY! So just stop discussing it! And have faith on Allah and yourself! We can do it guys 🙂We all can !


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

You asked me! I just answered. Because on your these marks only donations can get you in. Well
Stay blessed. Bye.


----------



## fatimah1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for your advice  .I think I better look up for another option. My own friend got admission by giving donation how unfair is that. Can anyone tell me about dpt. From which I heard people are saying not go for it because it's much better for boys than girls


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah for is good. I have also heard everyone saying that so now I WILL either go for bds or psychology.


----------



## fatimah1 (Sep 18, 2016)

I will applying for dpt or biotechnology  good luck for future 👍🏻


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Same to you. Thankyou. ?


----------

